# لنعمل اكبر تجمع لمشاريع التخرج ..اي حد عندو مشروع تخرج يضيفوا هنا



## م. فايز عيسى (8 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحه الله .
اطلب من الادراة العزيزه ان تثبت هذا الموضوع او ان تعمل قسم مثبت يضاف فيه مشاريع التخرج فقط . يعني تاخذ المشاركه وبالذات الكتب فقط . ومن الافضل حتى بدون ردود . يعني المشروع صافي معنون ومرفق بالمشاركه ومن دون ردود شكر او استفسارات . وذلك باختيار عضو للاشراف على هذه الزاويه . ويقوم باخذ المشاريع ونقلها الى موضوع لا يضاف عليه المشاركات من الاعضاء مباشره بل فقط من العضو المختار نفسه. وذلك لانو سوف ياخذ المشاريع المدرجه صافيه ويدرجها في موضوع بحيث : نحصل في النهاية على زاوية بمجرد الدخول اليها نحصل على كل المشاريع بروابط ومرفقات , دون اضاعه الصفحات في التهاني والشكر .

وانا اقترح ان نبدء من هذا الموضوع بادراج المشاريع هنا . الى حين انو الادارة والمشرفين يعملو النا مكان يرحلوا فيه المشاريع فقط اليه بطرقتهم . مش متاحه للمشاركين ، ولكن فقط لعضو مختار .

فلنبدا ان شاء الله.:5:


----------



## كونى عائشة (8 سبتمبر 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
فكرة جميلة جدا يا بشمهندس 
انا حاليا بابحث مشاريع التخرج السابقة كى اختار مشروع لى وان شاء الله سوف اشارك فى وضع مشاريع تخرج سابقة من كليتى ...


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع بالانجليزي عن ال gsm مبسط ومفيد*

السلام عليكم .

الكتاب المرفق عباره عن نظره عامه على نظام ال gsm ، وهو مفيد جدا للذين يريدون معرفه فكره عامه عن ال gsm ومكوناته وعملها . وحتى فيه بنهايته امتحان علشان نشوف فهمتوا والا:70:. والاجابات ما تخافوا برضوا موجود بعد الاسئله .

وبتمنا يكون مفيد .:81:


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*كتاب الاتصالات للفرع الصناعي من المنهاج الفلسطيني*

السلام عليكم:

هذا كتاب للصف الثاني الثانوي الفرع الصناعي (فلسطين). وهو كتاب مفيد جدا وفيه مبادىء رائعه .
بتمنى يفيدكم ، وانا شخصيا وجدت فيه معلومات حلوه كثير واساسية.

:56:


----------



## eng_malak (12 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي كتير 

دمتم في رعاية الله


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*كتاب مختصر بالانجليزي عن Mobile communication networks*

هذا كتاب او بالاحرى نشره بسيطه عن شبكات الاتصالات المتنقله . وفيها معلومات عن تخطيط الخلايا والانتشار . يعني نشره خفيفه لطيفه.

وهي عباره عن جزئين في folder مرفق .
بتمنى تستفيدوا منها .
:56:


----------



## كونى عائشة (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*1-Live tracking with GPS has Indoor Capabilities*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ان شاء الله هابدأ بأول مشروع وهوLive tracking with GPS has Indoor Capabilities وهذا المنشروع ينقسم الى جزئين 
الجزء الاول:وهوعبارة عن كيفية التواصل بين القمر الصناعى وجهاز الgps حتى يتم تحديد الموقع بكل دقة
الجزء الثانى:هو كيفية تطبيق ده عملى يعنى مثلا لو وضع الجهاز فى سيارة وتم سرقتها فعندما يطلب المستخدم من الجهاز تحديد مكان السيارة(عن طريق شبكة الموبايل) يتم ارسال smsالى موبايل المستخدم بها مكان السيارة.
هما كمان عملوا حاجة كويسة لو السيارة دخلت نفق مثلا كده الجهاز مش هايقدر يعمل tracking مع القمر الصناعى فهما قاموا بتحديد موقعها عن طريق معرفة احداثيات النقطة التى قبل دخول النفق وايضا احداثيات النقطة السابقة لها وبكده بمعلومية احداثيات نقطتين يمكن معرفة الخط المستقيم التى يمكن ان تسير عليه السيارة داخل النفق ولكن هذا لو افترضنا انها سوف تسير على خط مستقيم اما اذا كانت السيارة تسير فى curve او يعنى فى مسار اخر وهذا هو الذى يحدث فيمكن ان يتحدد بجهاز ولكن هذا الجهاز غير متوفر تقريبا فى الوطن العربى وهما للأسف وقتهم لم يتسع لهذه النقطة
فممكن لو حد عايز يعمل مشروعه فى الsatellite يمكن عمل هذا المشروع ويكمل هو لو السيارة دخلت نفق ازاى بالضبط يمكن تحديد موقعها اى كان مسارها
توصيف المشروع بالغة الانجليزية بواسطة اصحابه 

project is (Live tracking with GPS has Indoor Capabilities).And it is divide to two main parts: First part regard to the GPS receiver: Which aim to make the GPS system more accurate and acceptablet is practically while the device will be designed in two ways .First way is the GPS receiver (GPS uses a constellation of between 24 and 32 Medium Earth Orbit satellites that transmit precise microwave signals, that enable GPS receivers to determine their current location, the time, and their velocity (including direction) which work in the open ways (outdoor). But if we enter any covered areas such as tunnels the line of sight satellite will lost the connection with our GPS receiver, to make the receiver to return to connection it will take long time. In this time the device will switching automatically to the Second way. There will be another hardware system that makes the same function of GPS receiver but depending on Accelerometer sensor until the device move out from this covered area (tunnel) then the GPS receiver come back to work .There will be a Bluetooth interface to display the receiver location (in the car) on a mobile or laptop by using any map program . Second part regard to Tracking: While these device put in a car (for example) and it is stolen there will be a tracker system which send a message to the mobile of the user (in case of the user call a specific request to the mobile network) .The connection between the GPS receiver and the mobile network will be done by an interface in this device which will has some algorithms (software) that help the connection tobe done

هذا المشروع بعمل المهندسين
ahmed samir mohamed el komy
tarek sleem Raafat
amir eldin ali abo el magd
wagih mohamed taha
ahmed shehata abd el satar
ahmed shaarawy osman

جامعة:حلوان عام 2009


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (16 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم .
اميره .... لم استوضح اذا كنتي تريدين في هذا الرد السابق ان تعرضي علينا انكي باشرتي بعمل المشروع استنادا الى المشروع المعمول من قبل المهندسين المذكورين ؟. ام انكي تريدين ادارج هذا المشروع ضمن مشاركتك هذه ؟.
اما اذا كنتي تريدين ادراج هذا المشروع في الرد فهو لم يظهر كملف مرفق مثلا او كرابط تحميل ....

الرجاء التوضيح .

مع شكري الخالص والتقدير لكي يا اميره .


----------



## كونى عائشة (16 سبتمبر 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اريد ادراج المشروع


----------



## كونى عائشة (16 سبتمبر 2009)

تم ذكر اسماء اصحاب المشروع للأمانة العلمية فقط وان شاء الله المشاريع التالية مش هيكون فيها اسماء وذلك لانها سوف تكون من كليات اخرى


----------



## نور الدين ثامر (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*اضافه مشروع تخرجي*

السلام عليكم اود ان اضيف مشروع تخرجي والذي هو دراسه خواص وخصائص هوائي الشريحه الرقيقه microstrip antenna:7: اتمنى ان تستفادوا منه ولاتنسونا من دعائكم


----------



## Almuhammedi (17 سبتمبر 2009)

لي تعليق بسيط على GPS Tracking. أعتقد أنه يمكن استعمال الهاتف النقال المدعوم بـ GPS Aided network، على شبكات GSM وCDMA وبالتالي إذا كانت التغطية متوافرة داخل النفق يمكن تحديد منحنى الحركة بواسطة 3 خلايا BTS أو أكثر لا تقع على استقامة واحدة.


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (17 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور يا نور الدين ......
ولكن لي ملاحظه. الرجاء دائما كتابه معلومات عن مشروع التخرج مثل مستواه يعني و لمين قدمته ، ودراستك اللي خلتك تعمل هالمشروع (كليه والا جامعه) ... الخ.

وهيك بكون افضل.. وبتعم الفائده .
وانا قرءات مشروعك وفييو معلومات كتير كويسه.
مشكوووور جدا ... يسلمووا


----------



## phd.loay younis (24 سبتمبر 2009)

السلامو عليكوم

يا بشمهندس فايز اريد مشروع تخرج عن الخلايا الشمسية ازا سمحت و السلام


----------



## eng.mai.o (24 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور يا بشمهندس فايز على الموضوع بجد يستحق التثبيت للالمام بمشاريع هذا القسم الغالى

كل عام و انتم بخير


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (24 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم :
بالنسبة لك اخ phd.loay younis المفروض ان تشارك في هذا الموضوع بادارج كتاب او مشروع تخرج ، ولك كونك طلبت ذلك ، فان شاء الله الاعضاء بيفيدوك . وان ساحاول تزويدك بماده عن الخلايا الشمسية.


----------



## كونى عائشة (24 سبتمبر 2009)

email4mobile قال:


> لي تعليق بسيط على gps tracking. أعتقد أنه يمكن استعمال الهاتف النقال المدعوم بـ gps aided network، على شبكات gsm وcdma وبالتالي إذا كانت التغطية متوافرة داخل النفق يمكن تحديد منحنى الحركة بواسطة 3 خلايا bts أو أكثر لا تقع على استقامة واحدة.


السلام عليكم
انا معنديش تفاصيل عن المشروع بس اعتقد ان المقصود ان السيارة ممكن تدخل نفق او اى مكان اخر ليس به تغطيه........


----------



## Almuhammedi (29 سبتمبر 2009)

اميرة87 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا معنديش تفاصيل عن المشروع بس اعتقد ان المقصود ان السيارة ممكن تدخل نفق او اى مكان اخر ليس به تغطيه........



أنا أيضا لا أعرف الكثير...
عند الحديث عن التغطية فهناك تغطية خدمة الجي بي اس المباشرة عبر الأقمار الصناعية (Line of sight) والتغطية غير المباشرة عبر شبكات الاتصالات مثل GSM وCDMA.
تعتبر أجهزة المستخدم End user GPS غير دقيقة جدا في تحديد الاحداثي لأسباب عدة أهمها ساعة التوقيت اللاذرية المحتواة في الجهاز وظروف الطقس المحيطة. صحيح أنه تم التحايل على مؤقت الكوارتز بواسطة خوارزميات تصحيح الوقت إلا أن الظروف البيئية تحد من هذه الدقة مرة أخرى. عند الاستعانة بخوارزميات أو إحداثيات المحطات المجاورة معلومة الاحداثيات يمكن تقليل هذا الخطأ بشكل أفضل وذلك لأن هذه المحطات ثابتة في مكانها وبالتالي يمكنها مقارنة وتصحيح خطأ الاحداثي الحالي مع المعلومات المستلمة من أقمار GPS.

في حالة النفق وعند عدم وجود تغطية حتى من المحطات فإن عملية توقع الاحداثي ستكون دالة بحتة في منحنى طريق النفق وربما لاتكون خطية وبالتالي فإن نقطتين على مدخل ومخرج النفق لن تكون مجدية تماما ولكن أفضل من لاشيء.


----------



## Rachid w (29 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لجميع المساهمين في هذا النادي وفي هذا القسم خصوصا 
انا ادرس في السنة الأخيرة إتصالات و ارغب في موضوع تخرج يختص باللوحات الشمسية 
أرجو المساعدة علما اني لا املك اي فكرة مسبقة عن مواضيع التخرج و كيفية انشاءها 

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## لبيك ربي (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*[/B]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو سمحتم لو فيه حد يعرف حاجه عن الموضوع ده ياريت يقولي 
Cognitive Radio and Its Applications
*


----------



## sniper king (4 أكتوبر 2009)

فكرة هايلة ونرجو ادراج المزيد من المشاريع


----------



## dakanat (8 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وركاته

اقوم بدارسة موضوع عن الرادار لكن بعد استشارة احد المختصين: نبهني عن صعوبة المشروع كدارسة او تطبيق .

اي اراء في الهذا الموضوع او المجال ممكن تفيدني جداً

شكراً لكم ,,,,,


----------



## dakanat (8 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين على الافكار


----------



## رقيةة (21 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم مشروع two dimensions tracking for security system


----------



## رقيةة (23 أكتوبر 2009)

المشروع 2D tracking for security system


----------



## رقيةة (31 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
كنت اود المساعدة في فكرة الموضوع المعروض اعلاه خاصة اني عارضة الفكرة من اكتر من يوم وكنت منتظرة الرد


----------



## رقيةة (31 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
كنت اود المساعدة ف المشروع المعروض اعلاه 
ارجو الرد


----------



## رقيةة (31 أكتوبر 2009)

ارجو من مهندسي واعضاء الموقع الرد علي رسائلي وخاصة اني في اشد الحاجة له 
مشكورين مقدما


----------



## باش مهندس شوشو (2 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم.
مشروعي هو اتمتة او ادارة المباني


----------



## alomda (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي كتير


----------



## الشراعي ع (5 نوفمبر 2009)

نشكركم على مجهودكم والله يوفقكم


----------



## هواجس (9 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

عندى طلب..ياليت لو فيه احد عمل مشرع تخرجsound to light converter>
من قبل او يعرف اي احد عمله يضيفه هنى..ولكم الاجر

تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## المجتهد25 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اتمنى ان تساعدوني في رسالة الماجستير لان سوف ابدا بها انشاءالله عن قريب 
واني افكر في موضوع له علاقة ب microstrip patch antenna و fractal antenna
فبماذا تنصحونني حسب خبرتكم
تحياتي لجميع


----------



## majood999 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا
بالبداية شكر خاص لمن ساعد وساهم وشارك بطرح هذه الفكر 
وبصراحه محتاج الى مساعده بخصوص كتب او مشاريع سابقه حول cable tv network


----------



## alkohali (30 نوفمبر 2009)

information about LTE
please,if you have


----------



## alkohali (30 نوفمبر 2009)

:58::58:Hi every one ,can you help me.If u can tall me ,i will wait


----------



## دمع الالم (7 ديسمبر 2009)

يا ريت تطبق هذة الفكرة حتى يستفيد جميع الاعضاء والزوار


----------



## دمع الالم (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شباب وصبايا يا ريت تساعدوني بدي مشروع جديد يتعلق بالهاتف الخلوي<افكار جديدة >


----------



## دمع الالم (7 ديسمبر 2009)

(بليز مساعدة) شباب اذا حدا يعرف اي اشي عن طرق تحويل التردد الى فولتية يا ريت تحكوا ضروري


----------



## د.محبس (10 ديسمبر 2009)

ادعو لكم بالتوفيق

وعذرا على عدم مساهمتي لاني مهندس ميكانيك


----------



## عبدالعزيز القباطي (13 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخت أميرة 87 ممكن إدراج المشروع ، فكرة المشروع رائعة بالنسبة لي ، 

ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## abu Habib (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك اللة كل خير
واثابك علي عملك هذا خير الجزاء
وارجو من الله جل ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## كونى عائشة (13 ديسمبر 2009)

عبدالعزيز القباطي قال:


> الأخت أميرة 87 ممكن إدراج المشروع ، فكرة المشروع رائعة بالنسبة لي ،
> 
> ولك جزيل الشكر



تم ادراج الpresentation الخاصة بالمشروع فى موسوعة الملتقى الهندسية على هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t155570.html

اتمنى ان يكون بها افادة لك.........


----------



## elecric1_eng (20 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخويا


----------



## louay (26 ديسمبر 2009)

مشروع تخرج لأحد المهندسين و عنوانه Intégration d’une RBS 2206 و هو باللغة الفرنسية

http://rapidshare.com/files/326027421/Int__gration_d___une_RBS_2206.rar


----------



## mkatl.mkatl (28 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
الى الاخوه الاحرار كل من يريد اقتناء غواصه تعمل على الكهرباء و الديزل وطلبها حسب طلب لاي شي يريدها انا مستعد لصنعها لهو مجانن وبدون اجر واستطيع تسليمها لهو باي بلد يري يكون بحري التكلفه من 20 الف $ الى 200الف $ واطلب الاجر من الله بشرط استخدامها لاشياء مشروعه ليس لتهريب المخضراة مثلا او تهريب الاشياء التي تضر المسلم
وهي مصممه للمياه الضحله اي عمق 80 متر 
وايضا من يريد تصنيع طياراة شراعيه خفيفه ارجو مراسلتي والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## حسين كركوك (29 ديسمبر 2009)

الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## سعاد علقم (11 يناير 2010)

يا ريت لو اعرف معلومات تفصيلية يا أخت أميرة عن هاد المشروع وهوLive tracking with GPS has Indoor Capabilities

و لكي جزيل الشكر


----------



## eizo (4 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ...........
أرجو أن تفيدوني بمعلومات عن ال control of artifiecial ports ( التحكم في الأطراف الصناعية )
وهل هو متعلق بمهندسي الألكترونيات أكثر من الأتصالات ....... وشكرا ً
مهندس :- عبدالعزيز محمود العوض


----------



## دمع الالم (4 فبراير 2010)

شباب انا طرحت موضوع من فترة وكنت انتظر الرد يا ريت اللي عندة اي معلومة لا يبخل علينا فيها
الفكرة هي تحويل التردد(تردد الصوت مثلا) الى فولتية(طاقة كهربائية)


----------



## محمود010 (12 فبراير 2010)

هو الموضوع انقلب الى موضوع طلبات ليه ؟؟!!


----------



## layth20 (14 فبراير 2010)

شكرا الكم على المعلومة الطيبة


----------



## كونى عائشة (14 فبراير 2010)

سعاد علقم قال:


> يا ريت لو اعرف معلومات تفصيلية يا أخت أميرة عن هاد المشروع وهوLive tracking with GPS has Indoor Capabilities
> 
> و لكي جزيل الشكر



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اسفة جدا على التاخر فالرد
انا لا اعلم الكثير عن المشروع ولكنى نقلت لكم نبذة عن المشروع والبرزنتيشن الخاصة به فى الموسوعة على الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t155570.html


----------



## عبير8 (16 فبراير 2010)

انا الفصل هذا عندي مشروع ((( signal distortion in transmission line )))


----------



## محمد.cmc (28 فبراير 2010)

المشروع موجود على http://www.qariya.com/electronics/laser_trans.htm


----------



## humamemad (4 مارس 2010)

شكرا على الفكرة المفيدة وانشالله دوما للامام


----------



## engineer1986 (6 مارس 2010)

اريد مشروع عن 
Mask Based Operators for Image Edge Detection


----------



## engineer1986 (6 مارس 2010)

لو سمحتوا حد يساعني صار لي فترة وانا ارسل وما حد يرد علي


----------



## داعية (10 مارس 2010)

*مهـــــــــــــم للغـــــــايه*

السلام ايها المهندسين الكرام ارجو مساعدتي في بحث التخرج بعنوان تقنيات الجيل الثالث في الاتصالات المتنقلة ,ارجو الرد سريع اذا سمحتم ,(ان الله لايضيع اجر من احسن عملا) الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## bilal14 (12 مارس 2010)

عنوان مشروعي هو etude de perfermance d'un systeme de telecommunication optique
وهو بالانجليزية مازلت لم انجز منه شيء لااني تحصلت عليه بالامس فقط


----------



## D.L.F (13 مارس 2010)

الهم اي شخص افادنا بمعلومة اللهم وسع له في قبره
و ادخله الجنة باذنك يا رب العالمين


----------



## عباس كهرباء (20 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فكرة جيدة جدا ان يكون قسم في هذا الموقع خاص بمشاريع التخرج
وفقكم الله


----------



## engineer osos (23 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة لو امكن اريد مساعدة حول GSM-module وجزالك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## majdiabdo (24 مارس 2010)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## softwaren (27 مارس 2010)

المشروع فكرتو حلو شدتى جدا انشالله حدرسو واعدل واضيف فيهو


----------



## softwaren (27 مارس 2010)

ممكن لو سمحتم ادراج المشروع


----------



## امل حداد (30 مارس 2010)

اريد مشروع حمايه المنازل عبر خط الهاتف 

هل ممكن احد يساعدني لاني عندي معلومات قليله عنه 

اريد معلومات اكثر 
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس اتصالاتي (12 أبريل 2010)

two mobile network backbone integration 
المشروع يتكلم عن عمليه دمج خطين backbone لشركتين مختلفتين في بلد معين 
الفصل الاول يتكلم عن مقدمه لل GSM 
الفصل الثاني عن ال micrwave link design او radio relay network طبعا هذا الفصل هو نظري 
الفصل الثالث هو عملي microwave link design using pathloss v4.0 باستخدام برنامج الباثلوس يتم تصميم مايكرويف لنك 
الفصل الرابع هو الاخير هو عن اتحاد خطين من ال bb طبعا اكيد ايضا باستخادم الباثلوس


----------



## سانتيرز (16 أبريل 2010)

الى الاخوه الاعزاء
اني في امس الحاجة الى سوفت وير للمودم الباريت نوع 924 حيث يوجد الجهاز الباريت و المودم و لكن ينقصة القرص سوفت وير و حيث معطله اعمالي علماً بحثت في كل الاماكن لم اجد القرص التعريف و كذلك راسلت الشركة الباريت للاتصالات و لم تجاوب وعلم عند الله لهذا الشكر الجزيل لمن يساعدني على حل هذا المشكله


----------



## zaidssd (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله بجهودكم


----------



## AKAQ (19 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Elias M (8 مايو 2010)

كوننا مهندسي اتصالات فنحن معنيون بنقل الاشارات بصدق وأمانة :28:من المرسل الى المستقبل وهذا يتطلب دراسة وتحليل للطيف الترددي للإشارة سواء أكانت صوت أم صورة أم فيديو...

وأنا اخترت أن أدرس الإشارات الصوتية ذات الترددات الموسيقية فقمت بدراسة كل نوتة موسيقية ووصفتها بمعادلة رياضية .كما قمت بدراسة الطيف الترددي لمختلف السلالم الشرقية التي نتميز بها نحن العرب ونتفوق بها على الغرب لأننا بها عبرنا عن ربع المسافة الترددية بين العلامات الموسيقية.
وكل هذا العمل تم بإشراف وتوجيه
الدكتور المهندس :محمد نجيب صلاحو
الذي أمدني بالمراجع والمعلومات وأسس هندسة الاتصالات الرقمية مشكوراً
في المرفق تجدون مشروع:
دراسة الترددات الصوتية الموسيقية
عمل الطالب:الياس مكوكجي
بإشراف الدكتور المهندس:محمد نجيب صلاحو​


----------



## eng mohamed amer (8 مايو 2010)

_any infomation about my project (magnetic levitation_
_http://magnetic levitation.com_


----------



## هدى هدهد (10 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mohammed hamed (15 مايو 2010)

ألف شكر إليكم وبارك الله فيكم
وكل من لا يبخل بعلمه لاخوته


----------



## ادور (9 يونيو 2010)

مشكورررررررر كتير 
لكن انا مشروعي تحت التجريب سوف يطلق في القريب العاجل


----------



## amincom1 (20 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اود ان اضيف مشروع تخرجي وكان :
TCP/IP Performance Over GPRS
وهو اختبار اداء بروتوكول TCP في شبكة GPRS واداء الانترنت ونقل البيانات اثناء التنقل من موقع الى اخر وتحت ظروف مختلفة اعتمادا على اداء الشبكة والظروف الجوية .
واستخدمنا برنامج NS.2 في نظام التشغيل Linux مع اضافة gnu plot خاصة بالـ gprs​
المنفذين للمشروع
1- أمين سعيد احمد سعيد
2- معاذ محمد ادريس الطريفي​


----------



## diden1978 (20 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا 
** فعن عبدالله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :
( أحب الناس إلى الله أنفعهم ، وأحب الأعمال إلى الله عز وجل سرور تدخله على مسلم ، أو تكشف عنه كربة ، أو تقضي عنه دينا ، أو تطرد عنه جوعا ولأن أمشي مع أخي المسلم في حاجة أحب إليّ من أن اعتكف في المسجد شهرا ومن كف غضبه ستر الله عورته ومن كظم غيظا ولو شاء أن يمضيه أمضاه ملأ الله قلبه رضا يوم القيامة ومن مشى مع أخيه المسلم في حاجته حتى يثبتها له أثبت الله تعالى قدمه يوم تزل الأقدام 
وإن سوء الخلق ليفسد العمل كما يفسد الخل العسل )*


*رواه الطبراني في الكبير وابن أبي الدنيا وحسنه الألباني في السلسلة
الصحيحة*


----------



## Eng_Farouk500 (23 يوليو 2010)

Alot of thanks


----------



## وليد الشيخ1 (31 يوليو 2010)

اريد مشروع عن الرادار مع تطبيق عملي له محاكاة لرصد حركة السيارات 

ع الايميل [email protected]
ولكم جزيل الشكر 

ارجو المساعدة :19:


----------



## وليد الشيخ1 (7 أغسطس 2010)

اريد مشروع يتعلق بالرادار وتطبيقاته

هل من مساعدة


----------



## eng_safaa (10 أغسطس 2010)

ليه يا جماعة التوبيك ده واقف كدة 
ياريت الناس تضيف مشاريع وتفاصيل اكتر علشان الكل يستفاد
ومتشكرة جدا


----------



## mahran jaradat (15 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم--اريد مشروع جاهز عن هندسة الاتصالات للاطلاع لاني انا طالب بدرس في روسيا سنة أخيرة وأريد أن أعمل مقارنة//وجزاكم الله كم خير//


----------



## mahran jaradat (15 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم--اريد مشروع جاهز عن هندسة الاتصالات للاطلاع لاني انا طالب بدرس في روسيا سنة أخيرة وأريد أن أعمل مقارنة//وجزاكم الله كم خير//mahran jaradat


----------



## mahran jaradat (15 أغسطس 2010)

ana bede mashrw3 jahez 3an al gsm 
ارجو الرد سريع اذا سمحتم ,(ان الله لايضيع اجر من احسن عملا) الله يعطيكم العافية
mahran jaradat


----------



## Pumpush (19 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
كيف الصحة
عندي طلب 
ارجو منكم ان تقترحو لي اسم مشروع حلو و استطيع ان اركبه يعني فيه قسم عملي
انا من العراق - هنددسة اتصالات الحاسبات
و اذا بيكون عن الجي اس ام بعد احسن
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## mhmd alqasem (26 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## سناء سام (28 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
كوني عائشة المشروع اللي بتحكي عنو حلو 
بس عملو تقريبااااا متل هاد المشروع بفلسطين ما بعرف انتي من وين بس تقريبا نفس المشروع 
وبصراحة فكرة كتير حلوة


----------



## fedospy (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*alkohali* i think ennak lazem tenazel el ktab elle 3la el link da 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t193198.html


----------



## mohamed haddad (1 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو المساعدة فى كيفية عمل robot 
لاسلكى موضحا جميع الدوائر المستخدمة


----------



## الشعيبي321 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

amazing idea 

i am preparing a subject to show on god will 

well done guys go a head 

hope all of us be successfull

comm-eng:alsheeby


----------



## nefsiai (5 أكتوبر 2010)

لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو سمحتم لو فيه حد يعرف حاجه عن الموضوع ده ياريت يقولي 
Cognitive Radio and Its Applications


----------



## جاد (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ممكن اطلب مساعدة في الحصول على معلومات بخصوص مشروع عمل محطة تلفزيون محلي

احتاج معلومات لعمل مشروع تخرج ان امكن 
وارسال هذه المعلومات على الايميل 
[email protected]
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## yasir1 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## alibasim2000 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اني طالب هندسة كهربائية شعبة الانتصالات و الشبكات 
مشروع تخرجي في موضوح ادارة المباني و محتاج سميوليشن للمنضومة bms ولكم جزيل الشكر على الاهتمام


----------



## lama ibrahem (25 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم:
أنا بعمل مشروع تخرج عن(IR Radar) من حيث مبدأ العمل وكيفية تطويره لكن بحاجة لمعلومات أكثر 
وأتمنى المساعدة :56:


----------



## حسينى صلاح (29 أكتوبر 2010)

alibasim2000 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اني طالب هندسة كهربائية شعبة الانتصالات و الشبكات
> مشروع تخرجي في موضوح ادارة المباني و محتاج سميوليشن للمنضومة bms ولكم جزيل الشكر على الاهتمام


 


فيه طالب اتصالات يكون مشروعه bms
دا مشروع تحكم
وكمان دامشروعك تطلب حد يعمل لك سيموليش ليه لييه ماتعمله انت
هو احنا عندنا معلومات عن الحاجات اللى هاتتحكم فيا
فين معلومات المشروع ياباشمهندس


----------



## fifodido (1 نوفمبر 2010)

جميللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## alibasim2000 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

حسينى صلاح قال:


> فيه طالب اتصالات يكون مشروعه bms
> دا مشروع تحكم
> وكمان دامشروعك تطلب حد يعمل لك سيموليش ليه لييه ماتعمله انت
> هو احنا عندنا معلومات عن الحاجات اللى هاتتحكم فيا
> فين معلومات المشروع ياباشمهندس




يا حسني تقربا كاتبلك انه اني طالب اتصالات و شبكات و اعتقد البي ام اس عبارة عن نتورك تربط انظمة ثانية و اعتقد هذا الربط اختصاص مهندس شبكات ولا انت رايك شنو ؟؟؟؟ و الشي الثاني اني سال على برنامج سميوليشن للنتورك مش للتحكم 
شكرا على اهتمامك و السلام


----------



## gawed (13 نوفمبر 2010)

Rf amplifier design and simulation


----------



## gawed (13 نوفمبر 2010)

I WANT SEVERAL INFORMATION ABOUT THIS TOPIC AND SEN INFORMATION TO [email protected]
RF AMPLIFIER DESIGN AND SIMULATION AND DESIGN


----------



## gawed (13 نوفمبر 2010)

Thank you


----------



## gawed (13 نوفمبر 2010)

Under water wireless communication هذا هو عنوان مشروعك


----------



## abdelhak34t (20 نوفمبر 2010)

انا طالب ماستر2 تخصص شبكات وتكنولوجيا الاتصلات اريد مساعدة في مدكرة تخرج تحمل عنوان التالي
Etude de communication mobile multi utilisateur par acce multiple et par répartition de 
code en utilisant la méthode directe


----------



## شيري89 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

انا مشروعي ما خلص وقف علي تجميع الداتا اللي انا ما قادره اجمعها مشرعي عن تحويل لغه الصم والبكم الي صوت ارجو انكم تساعدوني


----------



## kking (4 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
أرجو من أخواني المهندسين أن يرفعو لي مشاريع تخرج عن الwi max أو ال gis حيث أني طالب سنه رابعه وأني بحاجه ماسه لها ولكم جزيل الشكر . أو إرسالها لي على الايميل [email protected]
تحياتي للجميع,,,,


----------



## elbobsameh (14 ديسمبر 2010)

مشروعى كان انلوج لاب


----------



## wsas20092002 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

سلاااااااام 

كيفكم يا اخواني

انا احتاج مساعده انا طالب في السنه الاخيره واحتاج معلومات على cyclic code 

اتمنى اني الاقي واحد يساعدني


----------



## khawaja99 (21 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
سأدرج مشروع تخرجي : Real-time weather station data access via different communication media
هذا المشروع يتكون من outdoor station تتكون من مجموعه من ال weather sensors مثل الحراره والرطوبه والضغط الجوي والرياح واشعة الشمس وغيرها .......من ال outdoor station يتم ارسال معلومات الطقس التي تم جمعها الى indoor unit بشكل لاسلكي وهناك يتم عرض المعلومات من خلال شاشه LCD , ويتم ارسالها ايضا سيراللي الى الكومبيوتر ليتم معالجتها وحفظها ورسم graphs لكل باراميتير وهذا يتم من خلال برنامج كومبيوتر قمت ببرمجته بلغه ال C# ........اضافه الى كل ذلك هناك موقع اليكتروني لعرض حاله الطقس كامله مع الزمن وغيرها من المعلومات

هذا المشروع يمكن تصنيفه كمحطه رصد حوي كامله مع وسائل اتصال قادره على ارسال كل المعلومات بوسائل مختلفه


----------



## عبدو عبادى (24 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله على هذه المعلومات*​


----------



## مهندس الروافد (9 فبراير 2011)

الفكرة جميلة جدا استاذ فايز وانشالله تكون مفيدة للكل لأن بتجميع المواضيع يحدث مايسمى ب (تلاقح الأفكار) عاشت ايدك
لك كل احترامي


----------



## Iwant2C (28 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 

انا طالب اخر مستوى وخريج وعندي بحث في مجال شبكات التحسس الاسلكيه ونستخدم برنامج يستخدم نظام تشغيل tiny os

اتمنى من لديه القدره على عمل هذ البحث مع القدر على البرمجه بلغه سي ان يتصل بي

[email protected]


----------



## abozakaria (28 فبراير 2011)

*طلب مساعدة وجزاكم الله كل خير*

طلب مساعدة وجزاكم الله كل خير A demodulator for optical DQPSK signals


----------



## Eng-binalwi (12 مارس 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة ......... ربنا يوفقكم


----------



## teena (14 مارس 2011)

_مرحبا اريد فكره عن مشاريع لهندسه اتصالات_ 
_وشكرا_


----------



## teena (14 مارس 2011)

_احد عنده فكره عن طبيعه الشغل في هندسه اتصالات وشكرا_


----------



## هبة هبو (16 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
طلب مساعدة بحث في الجيل الرابع للموبايل 4g 
وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## هبة هبو (18 مارس 2011)

طلب مساعدة 4g
LET


----------



## صافي صفا (8 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم اختي الغالية (كوني عائشة )كيف لي ان احصل على المشروع الذي ذكرتيه


----------



## ابوبندر ت (17 أبريل 2011)

اريد منكم مساعدة
انا طالب تخصص نظم معلومات 
طلب مشروع tcp high speed 
ولكم خالص الشكر


----------



## mohamed tahir (19 أبريل 2011)

السلام عيكم عندى مشروع اسمو modeling for LTE (4G) system
واريد المساعده


----------



## *sana (26 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله مشروع تخرجي بعنوان identifiation de locuteur الصعوبة في تطبيقها على المتلاب


----------



## *sana (26 أبريل 2011)

أي حدا عندو معلومات عن كيفية تعرف الحاسوب على الاصوات يا ريت يفيدني لأنو لازم نقدم المذكرة في 20 ماي


----------



## احمد قدحات (30 أبريل 2011)

ارجو المساعده في مشروع التخرج بعنوان image processing


----------



## ebrahimali (4 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجو مشروع او ما يشابة عن
analysis of mimo capacity channel under variable environmental factors


----------



## eyadalqam (5 مايو 2011)

الى الأخ الذي يسأل عن Cognitive-Radio applications 
مع ظهور 4G الشبكات اللاسلكية ومجالات تكنولوجية مثل موجات كهرومغناطيسية ، الإدخال والإخراج المتعدد ، والاتصالات التعاونية ،
وكما المجال يتحرك على الاتصالات السلكية واللاسلكية ، فقد تم تجديد التركيز على التقنيات الذكية الجديدة. وفي هذا السياق هناك منطقة الجديدة الناشئة في الاتصالات اللاسلكية لاسلكي - المعرفي (السجل التجاري) -- حيث لا يقتصر على شبكة لاسلكية ولكن أيضا أجهزة لاسلكية مختلفة بما في ذلك ناقلات ، والعبارات في وقت العقد حتى المحمول تتبع غيرها من الأجهزة المحيطة بها ، والتكيف مع مساعدة آلية التواصل كامل بطريقة رشيقة ، دون تغيير الأجهزة اللاسلكية نفسها. الراديوية الإدراكية (Cognitive-Radio applications)، جنبا إلى جنب مع تكنولوجيات مترابطة لها حتى الآن وضعت حديثا لإذاعة برامج محددة ، شبكة الترميز ، والاتصالات التعاونية ، وما إلى ذلك ، ستكون لها تطبيقات هائلة في شبكات الجيل التالي اللاسلكية ، بما في ذلك مجالين اثنين هما :
النظام المعرفي الراديو في الخدمة المتنقلة
(2007)

النظر
أ) أن التوسع السريع في جميع أنحاء العالم استخدام الأنظمة الراديوية المتنقلة ؛
ب) زيادة كفاءة استخدام الطيف أمر بالغ الأهمية لمواصلة تطوير هذه النظم ؛
ج) أن الأنظمة الراديوية الإدراكيةCognitive-Radio يمكن أن تعزز زيادة كفاءة استخدام الطيف في الأنظمة الراديوية المتنقلة ؛
د) أن نظام الراديوية الإدراكية يمكن أن توفر وظائف والتنوع والمرونة في الأنظمة الراديوية المتنقلة ؛
ه) أن عقد بحثي كبير والتطوير في مجال الأنظمة الراديوية الإدراكية والتكنولوجيات ذات الصلة للاتصالات اللاسلكية ؛
و) أن إدخال الأنظمة الراديوية الإدراكية يمكن أن تشمل المسائل التقنية والتنظيمية التي تسهم في تعريف الخصائص التقنية والتشغيلية ؛
ز) أن التقارير و / أو توصيات من أجل الأنظمة الراديوية الإدراكية تكون مكملة لتوصيات قطاع الاتصالات الراديوية الأخرى على نظام الراديو المحمول
وإذ تلاحظ
أن هناك قضايا ذات صلة شبكة لمراقبة أنظمة الراديوية الإدراكية ،
يقرر أنه من الضروري دراسة المسألة التالية :
1 والاتحاد الدولي للاتصالات يحدد النظام المعرفي الراديو؟
2 ما هي تكنولوجيا الراديو وثيقة الصلة (مثل الراديو الذكية ، وإعادة التشكيل الراديو والإذاعة على التكيف مع دورة أنشئت عمل وآليات للرصد كل منها) وقدراتها التي قد تكون جزءا من الأنظمة الراديوية الإدراكية؟
3 ما هي الخصائص التقنية الأساسية ، ومتطلبات ، ومؤشرات الجودة والمنافع المرتبطة إدخال الأنظمة الراديوية الإدراكية؟
وارجو منك قراءة هذه المقالة من هذا الرابط
http://www.4gwirelessjobs.com/artic...adio-and-its-applications&Arid=MTc3&Auid=MTE2
ارجو ان اكون ساهمت في اعطاءك بعض المعلومات


----------



## eyadalqam (5 مايو 2011)

الى الأخ الذي يسأل عن Long-Term Evolution (LTE) system as the 4G
The 3GPP working group proposes the Long-Term Evolution (LTE) system as the 4G mobile communications technology. To reduce the transmission latency in the radio access network, Evolved Universal Terrestrial Radio Access Network (E-UTRAN), of LTE, the base station and radio network controller are merged into a single network node, namely eNB. In E-UTRAN, the Stop-And-Wait Hybrid ARQ (SAW-HARQ) protocol in the Media Access Control (MAC) layer deals with transmission errors without the need to engage the ARQ protocol in the Radio Link Control (RLC) layer. The HARQ and ARQ protocols interact only in case of dealing HARQ residual errors. In this paper, we propose an analytical model to model the behavior of the HARQ–ARQ Interaction. Our analytical model is validated against the simulation experiments that provide more performance metrics (which cannot be obtained through our analytical model). Finally, we investigate the impacts of the HARQ–ARQ Interaction on the Protocol Data Unit (PDU) transmission delay based on our simulation


----------



## eyadalqam (5 مايو 2011)

sana اتبعي الرابط التالي

http://www.alhasebat.net/vb/showthread.php?t=3906


----------



## wafaa ali ali (6 مايو 2011)

انا عندي فكره وهي لاحد زملائي بالجامعه وعايزه اطورها وهي دائره توضع على رجل احد المساجين وهي تحدد له مساحه معينه للتحرك فيها اذا تعداها تضربه كهربا
ارجو منكم المساعده في تطوير هذه الفكره


----------



## miloud khadir (6 مايو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا و أطال في عمركم لما يحب ويرضى*


----------



## عازف الامواج (8 مايو 2011)

*اريد مشروع عن 
تقيم حالة مياه الشرب المحلاة بواسطة الفلاتر المنزلية ومحطات التحلية في قطاع غزة

*


----------



## multitransmitter (28 مايو 2011)

مجموعه (عاشقى الدوائر الالكترونيه) الى كل من يحب تصنيع الدوائر الالكترونيه هذه دعوه مفتوحه للجميع للمشاركه بكل جديد من صنعك واى استفسارات واسئله مفتوحه للجميع
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_160430220681081&ap=1


----------



## mas89 (2 يونيو 2011)

هذا المشروع كامل ان شاء الله
مشروع تخرج : تصميم نظام الطيف المنثور باستخدام الرمز الذهبي


----------



## alsuwaidan (7 سبتمبر 2011)

*ارجو المساعده في مشروع التخرج بعنوان Weather Station
*​


----------



## ايمان الامير (12 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووورين جميعا


----------



## م عمر المرزوقي (3 أكتوبر 2011)

ما هي الافكار المقترحة بخصوص هذا المشروع وهل هو سهل التطبيق 


*نظم الإتصالات اللاسلكية عبر طبقة الاستراتوسفير باستخدام المنطاد (*​


----------



## eng_haidar (4 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
ممكن تزويدي ببحث او ملخص بحث ماجستير في ال gsm ,gps


----------



## طلال حمدان (20 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووورين


----------



## BULESKY (21 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخي كتير 

دمتم في رعاية الله


----------



## BULESKY (21 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجو المساعده في مشروع التخرج بعنوان wireles home security system


----------



## eng.mai90 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

great


----------



## أبو وليد الدين (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشروع عملي ومفيد ... وفقكم الله...*​


----------



## msh101 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

في البداية احب ان ابدي اعجابي بهذه المواضيع وهذه الافكار الجميلة لكن اود مساعدة احد المهندسين في تعريفي فكرة مبسطة عن communication system of building automation فقد بحثت عنها ولكن احب ان اعرف اساس مبسط عن هذا المجال لابني عليه الاضافات ولانه جزء من المشروع


----------



## rafea1978 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا عال المجهود الرائع


----------



## الراتب (22 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يحميكون اخوتي و ينصر بكم الاسلام و المسلمين


----------



## الراتب (22 نوفمبر 2011)

مجهود رائع
افضل شئ للفوز هو الاصرار و الصبر


----------



## طارق ابوزهرة (24 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم .ويعطكم الف عافية لو سمحتم بدي مساعدة.انا طالب هندسة اتصالات وطلب مني الاستاذ مشروع على الماتلاب المشروع هو:for 16_QAM:draw the signal space representation
draw the {sm(tمن m=1الى 16).assume the bit stream is 10001011010011 draw the out put of the modulationو عمل draw signal space representation for all signal and for recieved signal .وكذلك demodulation واحسب ال error اللي طلعت معي


----------



## طارق ابوزهرة (24 نوفمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2476216&posted=1#post2476216#ixzz1ebzYIMnM
طلب هام جدا ورجاء الرد السريع
​*السلام عليكم .ويعطيكم الف عافية لو سمحتم بدي مساعدة.انا طالب هندسة اتصالات وطلب مني الاستاذ مشروع على الماتلاب المشروع هو:for 16_QAM:draw the signal space representation
draw the {sm(tمن m=1الى 16).assume the bit stream is 10001011010011 draw the out put of the modulationو عمل draw signal space representation for all signal and for recieved signal .وكذلك demodulation واحسب ال error اللي طلعت معي*


----------



## ENG.MAHDE (26 نوفمبر 2011)

ارجو ممن لديه اي خرائط او أي شيء عن تصميم الهوائي ال uwb مع جزيل الشكر...


----------



## sara alhassan (30 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم بالجد مشروع جميل 
لو سمحت عايزة مساعدة في مشروعي multi antenna system with limited feedback
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## motasim10 (4 ديسمبر 2011)

انا في السنة الاخيرة وعايز مشروع يكون جديد وبالاخص لو كان في مجال الvoipبكون افضل عايز حد يعطيني اسم مشروووع


----------



## A.malla (25 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم... الله يعطيكم العافية جميعا ...
بس كأني صارت المدونة حلبة طلبات يعني كلو بدو مشاريع جاهزة ومافي غير كم شخص مشكورين خدمونا بمشاريعون .... وفهمكم كفاية ...


----------



## ahmed isma3eel (20 يناير 2012)

م. فايز عيسى قال:


> السلام عليكم .
> 
> الكتاب المرفق عباره عن نظره عامه على نظام ال gsm ، وهو مفيد جدا للذين يريدون معرفه فكره عامه عن ال gsm ومكوناته وعملها . وحتى فيه بنهايته امتحان علشان نشوف فهمتوا والا:70:. والاجابات ما تخافوا برضوا موجود بعد الاسئله .
> 
> وبتمنا يكون مفيد .:81:



*تسلم وجزاكم الله خيرا*
:77:​


----------



## RACHID.ELECTRICIE (24 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم *
*اريد منكم ايها الاخوة مواضيع في اصلاح الماكنة الايطالية في صنع المثلجات*​


----------



## newborisers (1 فبراير 2012)

ان شاء الله راح ازودكم بمشروع " ارسال الصوت عن طريق الضوء " وليس " الليزر " لان الاختلاف بين ارسال الصوت بالضوء والليزر كبير نوعا ما بسبب اختلاف الوسط ولان الضوء يحتاج شويه شغل اكثر لانه مشتت ويحتاج الى وسط
ولكن كي توضح الصوره اكثر سوف اشرح لكم تجربة بسيطه نوعا ما عن كيفية " ارسال الصوت عن طريق الليزر "حتى توضح الصوره عندما اشرح الارسال عن طريق الضوء ولكن لا اعرف ان كنت استطيع رفع " مقطع فيديو " الى الملتقى هذا كي يكون الشرح اوفى ويستطيع كل من في الملتقى ان يجرب التجربه؟؟
ارجوا الرد...
وفقكم الله ان شاء الله ويزيدنا من علمه
newborisers


----------



## اكرم سليم (2 فبراير 2012)

كنت بسال عن مشاريع تخرج في الشبكات الحاسوب


----------



## جمال بلال (6 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم اختى كونى عائشه .. انا فى انتظار المشروع *Live tracking with GPS has Indoor Capabilities* لم تتم اضافته.. مع تحياتى


----------



## جمال بلال (6 فبراير 2012)

انا فى انتظار المشروع *Live tracking with GPS has Indoor Capabilities*


----------



## abdx89 (20 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ... ارجو المساعده في المشروع 
Wireless Solution for Green House Based On Zigbee Technology
لاني مهتم جدا في فكرة هذا المشروع


----------



## عمر التكريتي1990 (23 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم .
ارجو المساعدة 
عندي مشروع تخرج عن االتضمين الرقمي . ومحتاج دائرة fsk . لكي استخرج الموجه على برنامج Multisim
اريد الدائرة العمليه .
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ahmed zaghloul11 (1 مارس 2012)

سلام عليكم انا فى تانيه اتصالات عايز اعرف فكة اعمل اسلوسكوب


----------



## bssome (5 مارس 2012)

*ممكن بحث*

ممكن بحث عن الاتصالات المتنقلة


----------



## san-medo (6 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
انا بدرس هندسه الاتصالات بالسنه الاخيره في جامعه المستقبل بالسودان بدي مشروع 
ارجو من الجميع مساعدتي وراح اكون كتير ممنون ليكم


----------



## رياض عطاالله حايك (11 مارس 2012)

شكرا يا جماعة


----------



## رياض عطاالله حايك (11 مارس 2012)

تسلموووووووووو


----------



## البحترى (19 مارس 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=152501#ixzz1pYHRw6Uz

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
فكرة جميلة جدا يا بشمهندس *​


----------



## البحترى (19 مارس 2012)

: http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=152501#ixzz1pYHRw6Uz

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
فكرة جميلة جدا يا بشمهندس *​


----------



## الشهاب العابر (26 مارس 2012)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله بالتوفيق والي الأمام


----------



## MEENA (10 أبريل 2012)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## iDz (12 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## sunsong (20 أبريل 2012)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## jassen (30 أبريل 2012)

مشكور


----------



## BED (2 مايو 2012)

لو سمحتم اريد مشروع تخرج حاهز بعنوان design and solution of cdma


----------



## سامـح (22 مايو 2012)

اريد معلومات عن microstrip antenna


----------



## BakerHughes (11 يونيو 2012)

مشروع تخرجي كان عن تصميم شبكة واي ماكس حسبنا فيها اللوس وقطر التغطية وعدد البيس ستيشن اللي محتاجينها واستخدمنا في المحاكاة اشهر برنامج وهو Atoll


----------



## ادور (14 يوليو 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررر كتير لك ولك كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## 2013 (5 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
انا فى السنة الاخيرة هندسة الكترونيات والاتصالات 
مشروع التخروج بتاعى عن home automation 
لو سمحتوا اذا حد عنده معلومة مفيدة او كتب تفيدينى فى الموضوع 
وشكرا مقدما


----------



## mai18 (26 أغسطس 2012)

*افيدونى يا اهل الخبرة رجاء . هو انا دلوقتى بدور على فكرة مشروع تخرج ومحتارة بس قدرت اصنف انواع المشاريع لبعض الاتجاهات :

1.مشاريع communication system
2.مشاريع based on using microcontroller
3.مشاريع image processing and computer vision
4. مشاريع electronic chip design 

بس اللى عايزة اعرفه ايه مدى الاستفادة من كل اتجاه (يعنى هيقوىنى فى اى اتجاه programming ,communication ,network,........) . وكمان ايه هى فرص العمل المتعلقة بكل اتجاه وايهم افضل*


----------



## ghnowougeh (12 أكتوبر 2012)

مرحبا عنا عندي مشروع تخرج وسابدا به هذي السنه وهو عباره عن image matching techniques 
ونرجو من الله التوفيق


----------



## ميسا محمد (13 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم أنا بحاجة لمساعدة في مشروع التخرج عن vehicle tracking system using Gps ,GSM,pic microcontroller أرجو منكم المساعدة


----------



## Last_test (9 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الف شكر للقائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع واتشرف بالانضمام اليكم 
طبعا انا عندي مشروع تخرج وهو عن نقل الصوت والصوره عن طريق الفايبر واتمنى من اهل الخبره مساعدتي في هذا المشروع


----------



## roza_bash (9 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
انا الان بشتغل في مشروع ال target tracking ولكن ليس باستخدام ال gsm وانما بناءا على IR target system واريد منكم تزويدي بالمعلومات اللازمه 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندسه_اتصالات (18 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد بن كورة (21 سبتمبر 2013)

desig microstrip anteen as sensoer using ADS softwer


----------



## مريم ح (27 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فكرة جميله
كيف ارفق المشروع؟؟


----------



## hamoudib (14 نوفمبر 2013)

جزااااكم الله الف خير


----------



## mozml (3 ديسمبر 2013)

انا بشتغل على مشروع 
mc pump based control system​يا ريت من اهل الخبر مساعدتي وامدادي بعلومات كافية عن هذا المشروع ضرورررررررري 

​


----------



## سامى عزالدين 24 (16 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم الاخ دمع الالم....
بالنسبه لموضوعك يمكنك استخدام فكرة المايكرفون (تحويل الصوت الى طاقه ميكانيكية ثم بعد ذلك الى ترددات)


----------



## wisamaa (29 نوفمبر 2014)

رائع ...........


----------



## إي دونت وري (30 نوفمبر 2014)

*


كل الشكر لكـِ ولهذا المرور الجميل

الله يعطيكـِ العافيه يارب
خالص مودتى لكـِ

وتقبلي ودي واحترامي​*


----------



## abdo1985dj (31 مارس 2015)

Merci


----------



## Ahmedzeco (1 أبريل 2015)

أنا مشروع تخرجي هندسه طبيه مع اني مهدنس اتصالات والمشروع بيتلكم عن جهاز تنظيم ضربات القلب (pace maker) المشروع ده نادر جدا في مصر او في الدول العربيه لانه غالي جدا وانا حاليا بصمم الدايره المشابه ليه وجاري عمل الكتاب :34:


----------



## احمدعمرحيدر (26 مايو 2016)

اذا مكن احد الاخوة يملك تفاصيل بحث ماجستير حول Direction Finder الخاص ب الموجات الطويلة جدا UHF


----------



## مبارك1 (24 نوفمبر 2016)

*يااخوان لدي ملفات خاصه بصيغة ttifعلى الكمبيوتر كيف تحويلها الى صيغة الايباد وكذالك تحميلها على الايباد **رحم الله والديكم*​


----------



## محمدفتتحى (28 يناير 2019)

*بارك الله فيك و لك جزيل الشكر*


----------

